
No suspicious package or device found after scare at Facebook in Menlo Park - tomkit
https://abc7news.com/bomb-threat-forces-evacuation-of-facebook-building-in-menlo-park/4881556/
======
anaccountwow
At the same time, somebody blocked off the main road with a truck.
[https://i.imgur.com/IvmuPl3.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/IvmuPl3.jpg)

~~~
r00fus
That’s actually not funny. If those activities were coordinated its a chilling
message.

~~~
King-Aaron
Agree, that's pretty scary to see someone go to that extent of planning. This
is our peers that are being targeted for violence over the general state of
the technology industry.

------
senectus1
how many times has a "bomb threat" that's been called in, actually resolved
into finding a bomb?

It seems odd to me that one would go to the trouble of making a bomb, placing
it, then calling it in...

~~~
tschwimmer
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvey%27s_Resort_Hotel_bombin...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvey%27s_Resort_Hotel_bombing)

~~~
DuskStar
Any that don't involve something along the lines of "give me money and it
won't go off"?

~~~
Pinckney
Sam Melville?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Melville#Bombings](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Melville#Bombings)

The IRA also phoned about many of their bombs. The Omagh bombing is mostly
notable because their phone-call didn't accurately identify where the bomb
would detonate, and so got people killed.

Plenty of terrorist groups have recognized that killing innocent bystanders
isn't good PR.

~~~
lupire
Also
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weather_Underground](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weather_Underground)

Is it terrorism if they take active steps to prevent terror?

Attacking the enemy and avoiding collateral damage is usually called making
war.

------
neokantian
Nowadays Facebook has so many enemies, State and non-State actors, that it is
even impossible to determine who is behind this, unless the ones behind it,
are willing to tell us. There is even an interesting opportunity to falsely
accuse. Who are we going to appoint as being responsible? This is an excellent
opportunity to black mouth a political adversary. Who are we going to pick?

